

Facebook's chinese nickname - eastdark

how about liandan(a funnier way to call &quot;face&quot; in Chinese)? it&#x27;s not so formal and it would be  easier to be remembered
======
worldwar
no matter it's called liandan or lianshu, anyway, for most Chinese, they can't
visit facebook.

------
jitabc
非死不可

